# S/t 9/12



## Nickadams

O'shay at 6:45 right?


----------



## Phil Carver

I thought you werent going to make it ? Must be giveing the wife a fishin trip for you anniversery !


----------



## Nickadams

Nope, She doesn't wake up until 10am anyway. She said she was going to study in the morning, and I told her I had something I could do. No doubt I will catch hell in the long run  You fishin' tomm Phil?


----------

